# Mazzer mini



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi everyone

Thinking of upgrading my grinder from a Rocky to a Mazzer mini e Type B. The Mazzer is £499 from anothercoffee.co.uk. Has anyone had any dealings with this web site and if so are they o.k. and has anyone seen it cheaper ? Once I purchase the Rocky (could be a few weeks is anyone interested in it before it goes on e-bay it is approx 4 months old and doserless. Thanks


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

You might struggle to buy one from there as none of the mazzers in stock, very, very highly rated piece of kit though. Why the change from the Rocky so soon?, very good grinder, only lacking really fine adjustability.

This site is well thought of, not cheaper but hey whats a few quid.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeegrinders/coffeegrinders.asp

Don


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Why the change. Well had a few problems with the grinder choking up with various beans, and my missus can't stand it.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry Don

Bella barista only does the A type.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think you'll find the rocky to the mini that much of an upgrade.

However, this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAZZER-LUIGI-srl-SUPER-JOLLY-TIMER-COFFEE-GRINDER-/160436824061?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item255ac7a7fd

I had a mazzer mini and whilst it was great, stepping up to a conical or the super jolly is a huge difference.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks RisingPower for that. I really want to go doserless and correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the superjolly only come doser ?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

You're right, the super jolly comes with a doser, but it's not too difficult to remove it and replace it with a chute.

There are three big reasons to go for a super jolly imo, less clumping, much quicker to grind and much better taste in the cup. I always found the mini was a bit... flat when it came to flavour and didn't bring out the nuances that better grinders do.

Just a quick question though, why do you want to go doserless? Dosers are fantastic for breaking up clumps and reduce issues with static and don't really add any time to grinding?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well the doser may be an issue cause of the waste/stale coffee being left in there. Having doserless you are grinding what you are going to brew cause I only would use it once a day. I could grind the beans say 18 grams at a time but would this be an issue. I like the idea of the super jolly because of its reputation but wonder if it would be slightly overkill. What do you think ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Probably overkill for the home environment

Rocky to Mazzer Mini won't deliver tangible benefits (in my opinion)


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you saying overkill on the mini or the superjolly ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Superjolly


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

dwalsh1 said:


> Well the doser may be an issue cause of the waste/stale coffee being left in there. Having doserless you are grinding what you are going to brew cause I only would use it once a day. I could grind the beans say 18 grams at a time but would this be an issue. I like the idea of the super jolly because of its reputation but wonder if it would be slightly overkill. What do you think ?


Why would grinding 18g of beans at a time be an issue? 2 scoops of beans, job done. Note, whether it's doserless or doser, coffee will get stuck in the chute and the burr chamber. That is the same for both.

I don't think a super jolly is overkill, however, you may find a robur may be a little excessive, but worth it.

I decided to skip the flat burr grinders entirely from the mini and went straight to a large conical. Haven't regretted it one bit.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

dwalsh1 said:


> Well the doser may be an issue cause of the waste/stale coffee being left in there. Having doserless you are grinding what you are going to brew cause I only would use it once a day. I could grind the beans say 18 grams at a time but would this be an issue. I like the idea of the super jolly because of its reputation but wonder if it would be slightly overkill. What do you think ?


Must admit don't have any experience of the super jolly but on the doser front I just weigh what i need after grinding after a quick brush out I rarely lose more than a gram of coffee> Btw I have a macap mc4

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

What espresso machine are you pairing your grinder with?

I would consider the upgrade to the Super Jolly which would be a big step up from my Iberital MC2, but then I also plan to upgrade my espresso machine too, as Sandy knows.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Slightly off subject Mr Banish, how is the plan for your upgrade going? I recently logged onto the Bella Barista website and there was a very nice shiny machine looking at me..... so tempting.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well Mr BanishInstant the machine I have is an Expobar HX. Probably not the best machine in most peoples eyes but suits me at the moment. Going back to RisingPowers comment on it being an issue with 18 grams. there is no issue but I can't see the point of putting 2 scoops in at a time in such a large machine but perhaps I need a bit more educating and that's why I was going to opt for the mini but Glenns comment has made me think again. Thanks for your comments


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

dwalsh1 said:


> Well Mr BanishInstant the machine I have is an Expobar HX. Probably not the best machine in most peoples eyes but suits me at the moment. Going back to RisingPowers comment on it being an issue with 18 grams. there is no issue but I can't see the point of putting 2 scoops in at a time in such a large machine but perhaps I need a bit more educating and that's why I was going to opt for the mini but Glenns comment has made me think again. Thanks for your comments


I think you'd find the super jolly a much bigger upgrade, especially paired with the expobar. IMHO I don't see what's wrong with an expobar hx?

The question is what you'd normally do with the rocky. I wouldn't be keeping beans in hoppers ever, as they go stale ridiculously quickly, when you take off the hopper, they're not vastly different in size. Ok, a robur is huge, but a super jolly to a rocky both without hoppers?

If you've got the space for a super jolly, it'll be night and day difference to the rocky.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Expobar HX - a step up out of the mainstream - a machine for me to aspire to.

If you can afford the Super Jolly I would go for it. When my grinder was poorly, my favourite coffee place ground the beans for me and you could tell the difference just by looking. If the budget is too much of a stretch, and ebay too risky, then by all means keep your sights within your means. Personally I am saving.

Which leads me on to my love affair with the Bella Barista website. Shhh my wife is coming... shut down browser before groans begin....


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Found a good image of the k10, this is similar to my setup, except I only have the dual water version, not a duetto.

http://img167.imageshack.us/i/k10nr2.jpg/

Nice lil review on the k10 also:

http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/grinders/compakk10conic/Wilco

Size comparison of the super jolly and mini side by side:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/2556527823_f7cb7138e6.jpg?v=0

Now, compare that to the mini and robur side by side:

http://www.portafilter.net/uploaded_images/robur_lineup_L_6893-706654.jpg


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

OK I think the jolly is the best option. I have seen the Expobar with a few bad reviews that's why I mentioned not the best machine in most peoples eyes. Are there various options on the jolly like timers etc or does it come standard. Thanks


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

dwalsh1 said:


> OK I think the jolly is the best option. I have seen the Expobar with a few bad reviews that's why I mentioned not the best machine in most peoples eyes. Are there various options on the jolly like timers etc or does it come standard. Thanks


You can get jollies with timers or automatic, which is on/off or till doser full. One on the bay is timer, I'd recommend them used, means you can change the burrs for the duraniums and still come under budget.


----------

